# Coolant block heaters



## NCTREE (Dec 13, 2011)

Anyone use these? I'm looking for one for my cat engine on the chip truck. It heats and circulates the coolant. Can anyone recomend a good one?


----------



## hanniedog (Dec 13, 2011)

The block heaters on the farm tractors are just a heating element that fits thru one of the soft plugs on the block. They don't circulate the water just heat it up.


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Dec 13, 2011)

check out a company called zero start they have a large selection of block and tank type heaters depending on application ,if you deal with napa they can get them also


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 13, 2011)

I could not get it running without one my pre heater dont work and it is colder here now.If you dont use one it takes its toll on starters!


----------



## CJ1 (Dec 13, 2011)

NCTREE said:


> Anyone use these? I'm looking for one for my cat engine on the chip truck. It heats and circulates the coolant. Can anyone recomend a good one?



Katz or Zero start have been good. The freeze or casting plug heaters work well. If you don't want to mess with a plug style they have a tank type also that mounts outside of the block. If you don't need a huge amount of heat I also like the oil pan heaters that stick to the bottom of the pan. CJ


----------



## paccity (Dec 13, 2011)

cold oil means thick oil. trucks and the morbark get the freeze plug treatment. the carlton grinder the pan pad. saves on starters , they fire right up. they don't use that much power when there therm controled. i also use a cetane booster which really helps on the deutz in the grinder.


----------



## Joeypole (Dec 13, 2011)

On the Cummins side we use the intake grid heaters on the 5.9/6.7/8.3's. The grid heater comes on with the key and as long as you delay starting it works pretty well. Then it goes after after a little bit as a previous poster stated. We don't use glow plugs.

In the bigger engine like the M11, N14, ISX, and their industrial counterparts we do not use grid heaters or coolant heaters. However there are options for running block heaters on those as well. Most would go into a freeze out plug on the block with a cord 120/240.

Most of the guys I know run a timer just like the one you just put out with the Christmas lights. And have it run for 2 hours in the AM before they plan on leaving work. The problem is remembering to disconnect the plug before you pull away. 


If you have a Cummins and need help with parts or #'s for this stuff PM me. I can't sell to you but I can point you in the right direction. We also offer pan heaters as well, either the screw in type or the stick on type.

-Joe


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 27, 2011)

Joeypole said:


> On the Cummins side we use the intake grid heaters on the 5.9/6.7/8.3's. The grid heater comes on with the key and as long as you delay starting it works pretty well. Then it goes after after a little bit as a previous poster stated. We don't use glow plugs.
> 
> In the bigger engine like the M11, N14, ISX, and their industrial counterparts we do not use grid heaters or coolant heaters. However there are options for running block heaters on those as well. Most would go into a freeze out plug on the block with a cord 120/240.
> 
> ...




had a thought... what if you looped the extension cord through the drivers door handle...? and made a habit of doing that when you plugged in? when you reach for the handle you will grab the cord and then remember to pull the plug.. ... just a thought


----------



## komatsuvarna (Dec 27, 2011)

Jkebxjunke said:


> had a thought... what if you looped the extension cord through the drivers door handle...? and made a habit of doing that when you plugged in? when you reach for the handle you will grab the cord and then remember to pull the plug.. ... just a thought



yep, I always hung the drop cord off my mirror, hard to pass it up when you go to get in. :smile2:


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Dec 27, 2011)

most fleets and contractors i maintain use the block heater style ,and all take a loop of ext cord thru the door handle or drivers side mirror brkt , cuts way down on cord repairs and driveoffs jk ... ps if you are going to put heaters on a timer make sure it can handle the wattage of the heater or it wont last very long , xmas tree light timers are usually too low in amp rating


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 28, 2011)

probably why many ones I have seen on large equipment .. the plug was on the or in front of the step to get in... so you would have to literally trip on it to get in...


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 28, 2011)

I will say I really dont have much experience with engine/block heaters .. our climate is not that bad... however.. I do have a tank heater on my generator... keeps it up to temp.


----------



## chowdozer (Jan 2, 2012)

Problems starting in cold weather are usually related to low battery voltage. Low battery voltage is probably the #1 killer of starters. Starters need to spin fast to last as they arc less on the armature. When it gets cold, battery output drops quickly. Raise the battery temp and you increase output of the battery and spin the engine faster. I have found a small battery heater and a trickle charger on a timer work better than a block heater (Wyoming @ -40F w/35 mph wind where there was no chance of keeping the engine warm). It also helps to mash the throttle to the floor. The only reasonable explanation I can offer is the increased fuel raises compression creating more heat.

If you can get your battery up to 60F you're doing good. Ideally a pan heater, a battery heater and a trickle charger would be best.

Looking at the chart, at 10 degrees F you have lost half the battery capacity from what was available at 80 degrees F.


----------

